# First time shooting with Flippin' Pickle



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

First time shooting with Flippin' Pickle. ... but not the first shots.

Just as difficult as I remembered and pfs is the only frame I can get fork hits with.

To be honest, this was just one lucky shot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome, glad to see the snow melt


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow what a shot!! Straight up too. Awesome shot brother


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Even luck needs direction ???? Excellent shooting bro


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Look like that comes from tons of practice and Instinct kicking in. Nice shooting!

Cheers


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> That's awesome, glad to see the snow melt


Green grass is welcome :thumbsup:

I guess there will be one more time snow again before spring really begins.

Thanks Tag


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow what a shot!! Straight up too. Awesome shot brother


Thank You very much Ibojoe :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Even luck needs direction Excellent shooting bro


So true 

Thanks Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> Look like that comes from tons of practice and Instinct kicking in. Nice shooting!
> 
> Cheers


I would really liked to say, that I have practised a lot, but this was really just one lucky shot and my first time shooting with this.

Watch my newest pfs video on my YouTube channel. That is done after some practice.

Thanks vince4242 :headbang:


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

WOW! Awesome shot bud!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> WOW! Awesome shot bud!!


Thanks SLINGDUDE :headbang:


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Impressive shooting as ever my friend! Have you ever caught the rubber in your beard - I imagine that would be painful!!

Skoll!


----------

